# Standby and Call-back



## mariomike (23 Dec 2014)

In an ongoing discussion the Original Poster wrote, "The argument of my superior was that things are different because we are in the emergency services (i.e. base fire hall), and that the CF needs a reliable way of getting ahold of us when off-duty or on leave."

I'm only familiar with the Policy for Toronto Firefighters and Paramedics ( it is the same for both ). I don't know how they do it out of town. 

All Paramedics are permanently issued a personal pager. You hand it in when you retire. It must be worn at all times when on-duty. It may be used for personal messages from family etc.  

If you choose not to take your pager home, it is to be turned off and kept in a secure place (e.g., station locker) while off-duty.

There are no part-time, volunteer, reserve or auxiliary Firefighters or Paramedics in Toronto, and Standby is voluntary. Standby status pays one hour OT for every eight hours or less.

Firefighters and Paramedics on Standby must report for duty within 90 minutes of pager notification. Call-in pays a minimum of four hours OT. ( OT is paid at time and a half. )


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2014)

So?  What would the discounted cost of 160K pagers be?    >


----------



## mariomike (23 Dec 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So?  What would the discounted cost of 160K pagers be?    >



Only the Paramedics have pagers. They are required for Operations. Firefighters do not ordinarily carry them, so the Policy says, only when on Standby, they are to "be provided with either a pager or cell phone to facilitate contact."

When they are off Standby status, the pager / cell phone is handed back in so it can be used by another Firefighter.


----------



## cupper (23 Dec 2014)

mariomike said:
			
		

> When they are off Standby status, the pager / cell phone is handed back in so it can be used by another Firefighter.



Eeeewwwww. Sharing a pager or cell phone?

So much for hygiene.  >


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2014)

..........and, of course, there's no such thing as overtime in the military. Ergo, there's no incentive to volunteer. No volunteers, no pagers.

That was simple. 8)


----------



## SeaKingTacco (23 Dec 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> ..........and, of course, there's no such thing as overtime in the military. Ergo, there's no incentive to volunteer. No volunteers, no pagers.
> 
> That was simple. 8)



No over time? whaaaaat?


----------

